# Driveway sealing ... $100 bucks... worth it?



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

If you think you need it, do it yourself. - Anybody can do it and anybody can knock on a door any spread some black liquid.

Clean the driveway and fill cracks. Find the best sealer you can find and spread it according to directions. You will get a better job for the same or less.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks .... I am kind of thinking the same... but then the guy mentioned they don't use cheap stuff from HD.... kind of scare me off from trying to DIY I believed...

Do you know how often should one seal the driveway generally... once every two years?.... Thanks


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

There is debate as to whether the sealer really does anything other than cosmetic improvement. I'm not sure if you can draw a conclusion one way or another, but it's an interesting read.

See this thread at DIY Network


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

THANKS...after reading... I will choose to pass it this year then... as once a year...after 6 years I probably able to rebuild the whole new drive way for $600 bucks... and if DIYer don't get the professional coating stuff from local store that they have ... why bother


----------



## billinak (Mar 16, 2005)

Sounds like one of those 'traveler' scams to me. They put on the cheapest stuff they can get which washes off after the first rain, but by then they've left town. I just did mine using an 8-year sealant from HD. It's about $25 for about 400 square feet of coverage. Cosmetic or not, it sure does look great, and easily worth the $50 of product plus my Saturday afternoon.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

I agree with Billinak. There are scams like this that go on all over the country. Rule of thumb is:

If you didn't go looking for them, don't hire them. Anyone who knocks on your door trying to sell any kind of service (paving, concrete, seal-coating) because "they were doing another job in the neighborhood"....be weary. Scammers have been doing this for a long time. Once the job is done, they get paid, and leave. A few days later and the work they did peels off....You can't find them, because they have left town. They travel from state to state. There have been 20/20 episodes and more on it....


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Here's some information off the internet:


Link: http://www.summitpolice.com/news.htm

*Driveway Sealing Scam*

Another scam which has been successfully used in the past, the driveway repair or seal coating service. A man will come to your door usually stating that he has just finished a neighbors driveway and has some of the sealing product left over, he will do your driveway for half the price just to get rid of the excess sealant. In most cases is not sealant but waste motor oil, which will look good for a while but will not dry and will deteriorate the driveway.

_Consider the following_
1. Are there several men walking about the neighborhood, if so how much sealant could he have left over?
2. Are you a senior citizen? Seniors are very trusting and might fall for a scam quicker than others. Seniors are sometimes reluctant to report the fact that they have been scammed, they are embarrassed at being tricked.
3. Is the suspect driving a vehicle with out of state license plates, most do.
4. Close your door. DO NOT let any stranger into your house. Call the police immediately and report what is happening.


Other links:

http://www.ct.gov/ag/cwp/view.asp?A=2099&Q=294776

http://www.bgdailynews.com/articles/2007/06/14/news/news3.txt

​


----------



## diyer4162 (Mar 20, 2007)

SecretSquirrel said:


> There is debate as to whether the sealer really does anything other than cosmetic improvement. I'm not sure if you can draw a conclusion one way or another, but it's an interesting read.
> 
> See this thread at DIY Network


 
Wow, didn't think everyone here was soo skeptical, yes there are "bad business" sealers out there, but there are also very reputable companies. I owned my own driveway sealing business and put myself through college by doing this. There IS a difference, and yes it does save a lot of where and tear on your driveway. Years of not sealing it does take it's toll. 

Just on an end note, I never went door to door, so yes this type of business is probably questionable hoping you buy on an impulse.


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

diyer4162 said:


> Wow, didn't think everyone here was soo skeptical


Are you talking about the sealer or about flim flam artists?


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

OK diyer4162, can you tell me then, are those HD selling sealer stuff are good enough to use... or business like yours have their secret ingradient.... and how often should those be apply generally?


----------



## diyer4162 (Mar 20, 2007)

SecretSquirrel said:


> Are you talking about the sealer or about flim flam artists?


Both i guess, every trade has their scams...just seemed as though everyone thought sealing your driveway was a scam, thats all...


----------



## diyer4162 (Mar 20, 2007)

KUIPORNG said:


> OK diyer4162, can you tell me then, are those HD selling sealer stuff are good enough to use... or business like yours have their secret ingradient.... and how often should those be apply generally?



The HD sealers are actually better now (I sealed 5 years ago) then they have ever been...they are actually a little thicker/tackier than the stuff I would use, and by being thicker doesn't necessarily mean a better coating, as this peels up a lot easier, when in significant heat than thinnner applications.

You should apply every two years. If you had two brand new driveways and one sealed and the other didn't, you would definitely notice...and with driveways, a better appearance mean less cracks, less fading which equals a longer lasting driveway.

I live in WI, so the winters here are brutal for a driveway, the ice, salt, etc...


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

diyer4162 said:


> Both i guess, every trade has their scams...just seemed as though everyone thought sealing your driveway was a scam, thats all...


I don't know about everybody else but I'm not reading this thread in that context. I think the point being made is to be wary of door to door scam artists. You even said so yourself in your closing statement; "so yes this type of business is probably questionable hoping you buy on an impulse.". I didn't see that as a slam on the sealer industry or its reputable contractors.

As far as using the sealer, all I'm saying is that there is debate towards the actual benefits derived from usage of the product. It's kind of like waxing your car... it sure looks good when you do it, but if you don't, does it really add to the detriment of the vehicle? It's up to the individual to determine whether the product is suitable for their particular circumstance and needs.

If you have some information that supports the benefits of using the product then I think this would be an excellent opportunity to present that and help de-mystify the issue.


----------



## diyer4162 (Mar 20, 2007)

i am at work, so i don't really ahve time to "pull" info right now, but think of it like this...atleast in WI...the pros of waxing your car = less dirt/salt sticking to your car which in turns saves your car from rusting prematurely...so parralleling that to driveways, sealing it prevents from water and ice damage breaking/cracking your driveway, salt has the same negative affects. Sorry if this doesn't give you the answer you need, don't have much time.


----------

